# Schachtelhalm will nicht wachsen



## A6er (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen mehrere Schachtelhalme zugelegt.
Während alls Pflanzen in meinem neunen Teich mehr oder weniger zu wachsen beginnen, zeigt sich bei dem Schachtelhalm garn nix  

Ist das ein "Spätzünder" oder mag der meinen Teich (feiner Kies) und nur ca. 2,5 Stunden am Tag nicht besonders?


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm will nicht wachsen*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen mehrere Schachtelhalme zugelegt.



Hi Rüdiger,
das ist noch keine Zeit.

Schachtelhalm wächst nicht so schnell wie andere "Blattpflanzen".

Aber sei froh, meiner hat 2 Jahre gezickt und hat dabei ein hübsches Bild abgegeben.  
Die letzten 3 Jahre durchwuchert er meinen Teich und ist nicht mehr in Zaum zuhalten. :evil 


Und nur nicht - so wie ich  - ohne Gefäß auspflanzen !!

Sonst :


Foto 


We are not amused  :evil

Der "gelbe Strich" im Bild ist ein 2m-Zollstock zur Verdeutlichung.
Anfangs waren es 3 kleine Töpfchen !


----------



## A6er (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm will nicht wachsen*

Hallo Eugen,

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Mein Schachtelhalm sieht aber etwas anders aus:

Der soll angeblich bis zu 2m hoch werden, wird aber oben an den Spitzen immer grauer und kümmert nur vor sich hin...

Ehrlich gesagt, der dürfte ruhig in Zukunft im Teich wuchern, ich finde ihn nämlich schön (exotisch)!


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm will nicht wachsen*

Hallo Rüdiger,

den hab ich auch - von Jochen.  

Ich hab den nicht mal richtig eingepflanzt, sondern nur an den flachen Rand gelegt. Sofort hat er angefangen (letztes Jahr) neue Triebe zu machen. Gleichzeitig starben die alten mehr und mehr ab.
Vielleicht muss Deiner erstmal Wurzeln bilden, bevor er sich um die Versorgung der langen Stiele kümmern kann?
Wie tief steht er denn? 
Setz eine Pflanzen lieber etwas flacher... zu tiefer Stand braucht zuviel Kraft! Vielleicht schafft es dann wenigstens die eine - falls dies die Ursache ist.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm will nicht wachsen*

Moin
ich habe mir Winterschachtelhalm in Pflanzkörben in den Teich gestellt.
Ich habe mal versucht herauszufinden, ob denn diese Pflanzen generell zurück geschnitten werden sollen/müssen...
Sogar der "Mergus" gibt da keine Auskunft.
Gibt es Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## A6er (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm will nicht wachsen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> den hab ich auch - von Jochen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Anett,

der steht bei mir nich tief, viellicht max. 2-5 cm sind die Halme unter Wasser!
Der aus dem letzten Jaher, welchen ich im Herbst gepflanzt hatte, ist mittlerweile total eingegangen.
Die beiden auf dem Foto habe ich vor ein paar Wochen angeschafft. Aber es zeigen sich weder neue Triebe noch wachsen die alten nach  

Vielleicht mag der keinen Kies


----------

